# Weathershield EasySpray



## BlueSpud (12 Jun 2007)

I was in Woodies last week & saw a sprayer for external walls, *Weathershield EasySpray* , costing around €38. It was pump action (not electric), and you had to buy special paint for it, about €35 for 5 litres. I was wondering if anybody had any experience of this sprayer and if it would work with watered down regular masonry paint, say Sandtex for example.

[broken link removed]


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Dulux Paint Sprayer*

Surely someone must have tried this sprayer?


----------



## Firefly (19 Jun 2007)

These sprayers are fantastic! I painted the whole exterior of my house with these in 2 days which is great considering we have that old pebble-dash exterior. (Got quoted 1200 from a painter!) 

Couple a things tho....You really only get a day out of the sprayers as the paint dries up in the tube and handle ( I went through 3 of them even though I cleaned it out thoroughly each time with washing up liquid). Second point is to make sure you cover every sq inch of ground around where you are spraying as the paint gets everywhere.
Third point....they take some pumping which is fine when you are doing ground floor stuff but I had to go up a ladder with this heavy drum of paint afterwards and I was wrecked.


The regular paint watered down didn't work for me. 

If you are painting an easy flat wall or a small area I wouldn't bother, but if you have a large area I'd go for it big time. One last thing....I got plenty coverage from a tin but ran out so stock up well on the paint and return what you don't need. These are real time versus money tools

Enjoy and don't forget the beers


----------

